# Newly Hyper



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

Here are my latest lab results

Tests: (5) TSH (004259)
TSH [L] <0.006 uIU/mL 0.450-4.500 *51

Tests: (6) Thyroxine (T4) (001149)
! Thyroxine (T4) [H] 17.9 ug/dL 4.5-12.0 *52

Symptoms: racing heart/tacycardic, weak, VERY weak especially in my legs. Frequent FM's/diarrhea.

In the summer my doc said I was borderline hyper and sent me for a scan & uptake. Those results were normal (I don't have them). Went to the PCP 2 weeks ago b/c I was feeling like described above. The blood test revealed the above results. PCP wants me to see endo. Appointment is 3 weeks away...

Any tips on questions to ask the endo??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

applepie said:


> Here are my latest lab results
> 
> Tests: (5) TSH (004259)
> TSH [L] <0.006 uIU/mL 0.450-4.500 *51
> ...


You sure are hyperthroid; that is for sure.

Here are some suggested tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Did your PCP Rx a betablocker for your heart? If not, I am thinking that might be a good thing. 3 weeks is a long time.

Here is info on thyroid storm just in case.

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html

Welcome and I sure am sorry about all of this.

How are your eyes?


----------



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

Did your PCP Rx a betablocker for your heart? If not, I am thinking that might be a good thing. 3 weeks is a long time.

No doc didn't give me a beta blocker for my heart. I'm thinking of heading to the ER, my heart feels like it working its way up into my throat and I find myself taking deep breaths..not sure why...

How are your eyes?

My eyes seem fine- no complaint about vision, don;t look different to me.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

applepie said:


> Did your PCP Rx a betablocker for your heart? If not, I am thinking that might be a good thing. 3 weeks is a long time.
> 
> No doc didn't give me a beta blocker for my heart. I'm thinking of heading to the ER, my heart feels like it working its way up into my throat and I find myself taking deep breaths..not sure why...
> 
> ...


I think that might be a very good idea; I presume you read about the thyroid storm?

Keeping you in my prayers and when you are able, please let us know how you are. I am very worried.

You really should have been given a beta-blocker at the very least of it. And more info about your diagnosis.


----------



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the concern Andros. I went t the ER. I glad I thought to bring my labs, it saved a lot of "what could be causing this?". I left with a script for a beta blocker.

Me & my heart feel better


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

applepie said:


> Thanks for the concern Andros. I went t the ER. I glad I thought to bring my labs, it saved a lot of "what could be causing this?". I left with a script for a beta blocker.
> 
> Me & my heart feel better


Phew!! Thank goodness. I was getting mighty worried, I kid you not.


----------

